# Anybody succesfully recreate HM Attic Bride?



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys I have had great success with projectors the last two years and badly want to recreate the Haunted Mansion Attic Bride? Has anybody done it? It would be extremely simple if there was a good quality video available. There are numerous average videos on youtube. This is the best I could find but dont think it will be adequate. Anybody?




Thanks, Ryan


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

i dont have a video but i saw this and just had to comment. BEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAUTIFUL!!!!!! if you havent noticed, im a huge HM fan! CONSTANCE ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

It's either projected or using a peppers ghost type trick. The axe is only visible when the hands are up.


----------



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

It is deffinately projected. If only a quality version of the projection was available..


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

it may be a combination of tricks being used here.
Just because part of it is projected doesn't mean that there aren't moving bits too.
Notice that the axe and the upper chest on the bride get well lit when the axe or hatchet is raised, I would guess that that part (the hatchet itself) is projected or a peppers ghost effect, but I think that the arms being raised are actually mechanical/real arms rather than just a projection. The veils and cloth move as the hands are raised, and the face is definitely projected.
Something that the good folks at Disney and Disneyland have going for them in the Mansion is that they control the rider's view and viewing time. With walk through haunts or yard scenes you have surrendered much of that control. Walt wanted the attraction to be a walk-through, but the Imagineers knew better.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I prefer the original bride with the glowing eyes and pulsing heartbeat...


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you wanting to make a effect like the original Disney effects, or just looking for a better video to simply project? Could you not maybe film an actor in costume, then project the film? You could go as far as have the actor behind a Peppers Ghost effect while filming, to have the ax appear and vanish.


----------



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

This guy, who goes by Rschneblin on youtube, made a very cool one. Looks to be primarily projection. He is also the man who made arguable the most accurate grim grinning ghost busts around. Im sure he must posts on here. He wont sell his custom DVD becuase somebody has apparently been selling pirated copys online. Anyways, Id love to copy the HM version w a better loop if one were available. A fan underneath would give the gown a ghost like effect


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll recommend that you try and develop a version of your own. The impression I'm getting is that you're looking for a copy of the original.


----------



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I suppose I could give it a shot but was hoping there was one out there..so Im guessing theres none?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

If you do it, just make sure you keep a good distance between it and your guests. The Haunted Mansion one is notoriously bad looking because it's just too close to the doombuggies to not completely spoil the effect. I'd say 15 feet minimum.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

fontgeek said:


> it may be a combination of tricks being used here.
> Just because part of it is projected doesn't mean that there aren't moving bits too.
> Notice that the axe and the upper chest on the bride get well lit when the axe or hatchet is raised, I would guess that that part (the hatchet itself) is projected or a peppers ghost effect, but I think that the arms being raised are actually mechanical/real arms rather than just a projection. The veils and cloth move as the hands are raised, and the face is definitely projected.


I thought so as well. I was just there a few weeks ago and they fooled me. Check out the Constance photos here. Scroll down a bit.

http://davelandweb.com/hauntedmansion/index2.html

Looks like the arms really are just projections. Though the photos make the whole thing look far worse than it really is. The face did look a bit flat because they're projecting onto the veil and not a sculpted head with facial features like the singing busts, but all in all it still worked well, IMO.


----------

